# A-holes and tip ups



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

the first time I fished Lobdell lake a few years back, was the day they through that huge party, ( I didn't know about it), sleds , an drunks everywhere. there was a guy, with his kids in a spearing shack near me , and some jerk w/ a yellow sled kept zipping by, very close. soon dad came out of shack w/ spear and got in his truck , and went after him. fortunately, he found a dnr guy first, and pointed him out, next thing I knew , sled was being loaded, he was ticketed, and the dnr guy told him be thankful I was here, dad was gonna stick that up your a^%


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Wrist rocket and a bag of marbles...unzip the door on the shanty so no one knows where it came from. Don't aim for the rider just the windshield.

Just an idea. I'd do something else personally.


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Eye set a 5 gallon orange bucket next to each tip-up, When fishing around well traveled areas.. Cinder blocks and wrist rockets?? Come on man,, And how would you feel if you injured or killed someone.. Over a tip-up.. Cripes.. About the only thing you can do is mark them a little better.. And give people the Evil eye if they pass to close..


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Splinter said:


> I feel like no matter where I go there will be 10 sleds zig zagging through all my sh** in Oakland co


Ohhh Oakland County - that explains it. There are some very "special" people on quads/snowmobiles on some of those Oakland County lakes.

I quit fishing one lake out there due to guys constantly buzzing my shanty - and I was the only person fishing. Just last week, I had a guy cruise by on his sled between my shanty and my tip-up ~50' away - again, very few people fishing - and then he set-up about 50' behind me and kinda gave me the stink-eye 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Martian said:


> the first time I fished Lobdell lake a few years back, was the day they through that huge party, ( I didn't know about it), sleds , an drunks everywhere. there was a guy, with his kids in a spearing shack near me , and some jerk w/ a yellow sled kept zipping by, very close. soon dad came out of shack w/ spear and got in his truck , and went after him. fortunately, he found a dnr guy first, and pointed him out, next thing I knew , sled was being loaded, he was ticketed, and the dnr guy told him be thankful I was here, dad was gonna stick that up your a^%



Was that the same weekend that a jeep went through?

As far as marking them...the whole "crime scene" tape thing comes to mind. Use some blaze orange survey tape although I do like the idea of drive way reflectors.


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not condoning the actions of a few careless snowmobile or ATV riders but If you set out to intentionally inflict property damage,or worse yet, bodily injury to them. The CO will be hauling your **** away, probably for a long time. Not to mention the guaranteed opening of a tall can-O-asswhoopin if said rider is left physically able to partake. With that said, be nice and Cheers !!!


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

Bring a rifle and pick he little turds off. How disrespectful!!!!! I would say put wire spooled up like a prison does it so when they hit it it wraps all up in their sleds! their problem not yours and it was not your wore must have came in with the tide lol.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

The idea of doing anything that would injure another person is ridiculous and not what I want to see from fellow ice fishermen. Especially true when you consider many doing this stuff on sleds are teenagers with absentee parents. Teens can do really dumb stuff obviously, let's not inflict injury on a kid making a dumb choice.

We as ice fishermen have our on "back porch" to sweep, namely in regard to trash. We have a problem in this area folks. Stick to brush.


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

dalejiw25 said:


> I'm not condoning the actions of a few careless snowmobile or ATV riders but If you set out to intentionally inflict property damage,or worse yet, bodily injury to them. The CO will be hauling your **** away, probably for a long time. Not to mention the guaranteed opening of a tall can-O-asswhoopin if said rider is left physically able to partake. With that said, be nice and Cheers !!!


State the law states you can protect your property and that is what he would be doing! they got their crap destroyed in the commission of a crime destroying his property! does not make him responsible for them ruining their ATV THEY hit his fishing gear NOT him hit them with his fishing gear! .


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

May as well lock this down now, before it gets to ridiculous.. :idea:


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

"State the law states you can protect your property and that is what he would be doing! they got their crap destroyed in the commission of a crime destroying his property! does not make him responsible for them ruining their ATV THEY hit his fishing gear NOT him hit them with his fishing gear! "

First off, Whether or not this act was commited intentionally is disputable. Secondly,For the same reasons you cannot plant an I-beam by the road to mount your mailbox on because it keeps gettin knocked over. If someone gets hurt due to this being the case, You are held responsible period. Think about it.


----------

